# Pruning plants.



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm gonna be starting a planted aquarium soon, but I don't know much about pruning plants. I've been reading things but I feel like I'd do it wrong.

I'm getting the following plants:


Contortion Val (Vallisneria Americana var. Biwanesis)
Amazon Sword (Echinodorus Bleheri)
Java Fern (Microsorium Pteropus)
Dwarf Anubias (Anubias Barteri Var. Nana)
Cryptocoryne Wendtii Green
Dwarf Hairgrass (Eleocharis)
Anacharis (Egeria Densa)

I'm listing them by my confusion on how to prune them. (1 being most confusing, 7 being least)

I know for the Anacharis, all I have to do it cut it at the top.

I *think*, I can cut the Dwarf Hairgrass like regular grass. I'm not too sure.

I won't have to do much with the Crypt and the Anubias.

My main concerns are the Java Fern and the Amazon Sword (if they both get too big)

The internet seems to be at a disagreement whether to cut the Vals from the top or not. Some people say it's fine others say it will kill the plant.

How do you guys do it? Posting diagrams will be very helpful. Hope you guys can inform me.


----------



## Suenell (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm just pruning off dying stems.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Pigeonfish said:


> I'm gonna be starting a planted aquarium soon, but I don't know much about pruning plants. I've been reading things but I feel like I'd do it wrong.
> 
> I'm getting the following plants:
> 
> ...


I recommend fertilizer sticks for all the "planted" plants and liquid fert. for them and the open root plants


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Oops I forgot the Val's....
I've seen pic's of val that has been trimmed, and it dies fine and supposedly stays short once cut.
I leave mine long and it floats nicely on the surface, it will send out runners like grass. So you can do the same... Leave it to grow, cut off the runner and relocate, sell, trade, giveaway, or toss...


----------

